# Automount funktioniert nicht mehr

## Jorgo

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe aktuell das Problem, dass ich keine Partition mit ntfs oder fat32 mehr einhängen kann.

Folgende Fehlermeldung erscheint:

http://www.spiderorchid.de/Bildschirmfoto.png

Alternativ "authentification required"

Ich suche mir seit tagen schon nen Wolf, kann aber die Ursache nicht finden.

Versuche als root die Partitionen zu mounten funktionieren, aber nur im read-only Modus

Danke für Eure Hilfe ...

----------

## franzf

Das ist PolicyKit was sich da beschwert. Du musst also PolicyKit konfigurieren  :Wink: 

Doku solte auf der Projektpage zu finden sein:

http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit/

----------

## Jorgo

Also ich habe jetzt nochmals devicekit-disks installiert.

Die Fehlermeldung aus meinem ersten Post ist weg, es bleibt jedoch :

Authentication is required

----------

## Jorgo

Also,

ich bin jetzt nicht wirklich weiter, kann auch nicht sagen, was zu dem Problem geführt hat.

Jedoch scheine ich nicht alleine damit zu sein.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820209-highlight-mount.html

Die "unsaubere" Lösung hat bei mir auch geholfen. Ich bekomme jetzt keine "Authentication is required" Meldung mehr.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-783290-start-0.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=307853

----------

